
Show HN: Stressed and busy? Reduces stress while using your laptop - maxpax
https://www.lumiate.co
======
maxpax
Hi there,

This app is perfect for the remote work environment... A patented approach
that pulses display gamma to reduce stress and increase focus without
interrupting what you are doing. The idea is that when we start getting
mentally taxed under a deadline, "taking a moment" is difficult. This product
helps you out without requiring you to stop what you are doing.

~~~
neckardt
This sounds like a great way to reduce my Starcraft 2 ladder anxiety! I was
thinking of giving up my 2 pylon before gateway build, but maybe with this I
can push though.

~~~
maxpax
Nice, I'm looking at getting a PC that I can game on for similar reasons. I
wish I knew the terminology that you were referring to, but I hope you give it
a try and reach out with any questions!

